# Saddened at resell shop



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

As I was walking the resell shop, looking for interesting things. I passed the baby section. What I saw was a pile of lovingly made crocheted/knitted baby blankets-probably made by someone's mother/grandmother. They looked so sad with no baby to wrap in and love. It made me think twice about making a blanket for a new baby if it's going to end up on a pile for $4-5 each. What do you think?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I would have bought them and taken them to shelter's, hospital ect. But first call and see if there was a need for them.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

The money from this "resell" shop goes to a homeless shelter. I would think that would be a better use of these blankets to give them to the homeless rather than sell them.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Sometimes people downsize and just don't realize the value of hand made items. I was saving a box of hand made baby things and during a move my DH took some things to the dump. Let's not talk about that!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I would check to see if the new mother would use the blanket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> The money from this "resell" shop goes to a homeless shelter. I would think that would be a better use of these blankets to give them to the homeless rather than sell them.


You are right on that. Maybe someone should suggest it to them. But then if they are using money for homeless shelter they may feel it is the thing to do sell them I mean.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

We have a pregnancy resource center here. I making things for it. They give them to young gals who have unplanned pregnancies and need help. Maybe there is one in your town.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

They may be newly made donations not given used or re-gifted because they were unwanted gifts. I knit a lot and even though I know I will not use all the yarn the pattern says I will, I always have a ball or two left over. These I give to a friend who crochets baby blankets or pet blankets , depending on the colours and gives them to a charity shop, which is I think what a resale shop is, to sell for what ever they can get. It is always best to ask what the prospective parents want as far as baby things are concerned as it does make colour choice easier. One expectant Mum I knitted for 30 yeas ago wanted navy Black and Brown matinee jackets.


----------



## StaceyK (Aug 2, 2013)

You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.

The one thing you may never know is the history of how it got there. Perhaps the person who donated it was overwhelmed with someone's passing and felt that it would be the right thing to do. Perhaps someone lost a child and couldn't bear to look at the articles of knitting any longer as constant reminders. There could be a zillion reasons why some really great examples of knitting end up at a thrift store and in a knitter's opinion, the 'wrong' place.

I used to wonder about adopted children until I realized that it didn't matter HOW they made it to this planet- just that they made it so that they could then be transported to the proper parent. Granted not all end up happily ever after, but most of them do.

Why would it not be so different with knitted articles of clothing that haven't met their final destination yet? If you or any other knitter feel so compelled, then purchase it and move it along its path to the rightful heir. And keep in mind that you are only the vehicle meant to get it where it needs to go. It caught your eye for a reason....It could spend its life in and out of thrift stores, creating a source of income for them many times over. You don't know.

If you make something as a gift for someone, you have to learn to give it away with no strings attached, or it's not a gift. A small child may only use a blanket for a year or two and then the usefulness is over. Is the recipiant required to show appreciation by keeping the knitted article for the next 50 years? Or would using it initially be thanks enough?

If you want it, then thank the universe it came to your attention and snatch it up. 

Living on a limited income, spending $50 or more for new yarn to make a nice sweater is not always viable for me. I like to cruise the thrift store to find hand knit sweaters that have been discarded so that I can take them apart and make something new. I am thrilled when I can do this for less than $5! I recently found one with hand dyed wool and bone buttons. The previous owner never finished it. It was no longer new yarn still in the wrapper. Do I feel bad that I got it on the cheap? No way!!!! Now I can dream of what I want to create with it!

Ever see The Wedding Dress?


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> The one thing you may never know is the history of how it got there. Perhaps the person who donated it was overwhelmed with someone's passing and felt that it would be the right thing to do. Perhaps someone lost a child and couldn't bear to look at the articles of knitting any longer as constant reminders. There could be a zillion reasons why some really great examples of knitting end up at a thrift store and in a knitter's opinion, the 'wrong' place.
> 
> I used to wonder about adopted children until I realized that it didn't matter HOW they made it to this planet- just that they made it so that they could then be transported to the proper parent. Granted not all end up happily ever after, but most of them do.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> The money from this "resell" shop goes to a homeless shelter. I would think that would be a better use of these blankets to give them to the homeless rather than sell them.


If they were baby blankets they might not be appropriate for the homeless shelter. BUT think how great it might be if a poor mother who couldn't afford nice things for her baby found them and could afford the price in this shop. :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I would never think twice about making something for a new baby! It gives me great joy to make it and give it. Once given, it is theirs alone.

If I saw hand knit items in a thrift shop I would just think that the original owner had no use any longer. Nice of them to donate.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> Sometimes people downsize and just don't realize the value of hand made items. I was saving a box of hand made baby things and during a move my DH took some things to the dump. Let's not talk about that!


oh I am so glad I am not the only one though in my case it was a very large bag of new cross stitch kits, yarns and UFO's that got put in the van for the dump instead of the car for moving house. I cried when I discovered it a week later!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

that's why I now pray into the stitches for any future users of whatever I am making. sometimes there may be more than one


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> 
> The one thing you may never know is the history of how it got there. Perhaps the person who donated it was overwhelmed with someone's passing and felt that it would be the right thing to do. Perhaps someone lost a child and couldn't bear to look at the articles of knitting any longer as constant reminders. There could be a zillion reasons why some really great examples of knitting end up at a thrift store and in a knitter's opinion, the 'wrong' place.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

I would buy them up and then physically go to the next local disaster and hand them out.
A family who just lost their home in a fire and nothing left but their clothes on their backs.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> As I was walking the resell shop, looking for interesting things. I passed the baby section.
> What I saw was a pile of lovingly made crocheted/knitted baby blankets-probably made by someone's mother/grandmother.
> They looked so sad with no baby to wrap in and love.
> *It made me think twice about making a blanket for a new baby if it's going to end up on a pile for $4-5 each.*
> What do you think?


You asked, so I will say....
And who are you to say that the item Has Not served a baby/infant well and the empty nester is now passing it along to the next.
Not all people are hoarders. 

And then there are people like me who actually knit/crochet the items specifically for that shop to sell at a reasonable price for low income folks.
Once it is out of my hands, I have no say and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> As I was walking the resell shop, looking for interesting things. I passed the baby section. What I saw was a pile of lovingly made crocheted/knitted baby blankets-probably made by someone's mother/grandmother. They looked so sad with no baby to wrap in and love. It made me think twice about making a blanket for a new baby if it's going to end up on a pile for $4-5 each. What do you think?


Personally, weaver, I think you're onto something.
I can see that not too many are in agreement with me.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Personally, weaver, I think you're onto something.
> I can see that not too many are in agreement with me.


I also agree. I don't make many gifts but when I did I knew those they were made for would appreciate them.

Agree or disagree, is there really a reason for some of the comments to come across so forceful and what I consider somewhat nasty.

I have seen quite a bit of this on some of the posts and it to me is really a turn off. Isn't there a nice way to comment even if you don't agree with what is said on a post.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Sometimes the ladies in the resell shop knit up the donated wool for something to do and then sell the items.

I cannot crochet but found a beautifully crochet blanket for $1.50 for my new grandchild. 

Everyone was happy, the lady who knitted it, the money made for the shop and now my grandchild has a brand new blanket. 

Win Win.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I do not think that anyone meant to be "nasty" in stating their opinions. I think sometimes it is hard to understand the Written (underline Written) word. You are not able to see the facial expressions and the eyes when things are said in honest feeling (feelings have no morals, they are what they are, not right or wrong..just feelings). We need to remember these are written words and don't always portray the true feelings and meanings of a post. Don't look for trouble where there was none meant. I don't think one person has said anything out of line. That being said I have found many pretty blankets in thrift stores and buy them up and take them to the Center for Abused Children. They don't care if the blankets have been used before. They just care that they finally have something to keep them warm. I also buy sweaters, where knitted by hand or commercial, if they are in great condition and will keep a child warm, I am in! 
And, if you don't feel like you want to make gifts and give them then just don't do it. But, you can't give a gift and then tell the person "Oh by the way, you are not allowed to do anything with this when it has served it's purpose", oh well, I guess you could say "When finished with this blanket, please return to me or call me at Br549 and I will come and pick it up", but then I guess it would be sort of "jerky" of you to do that too! 
A child will become attached to a special blanket or doll or whatever and the others just stay looking brand new. That is the way of life. The child won't allow you to trade him or give him another while you wash his/hers. You will be letting yourself in for an hour of constant screaming in a lot of those cases. So what do you want these people that you Give and item to, to do with it????


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I do not think that anyone meant to be "nasty" in stating their opinions. I think sometimes it is hard to understand the Written (underline Written) word. You are not able to see the facial expressions and the eyes when things are said in honest feeling (feelings have no morals, they are what they are, not right or wrong..just feelings). We need to remember these are written words and don't always portray the true feelings and meanings of a post. Don't look for trouble where there was none meant. I don't think one person has said anything out of line. That being said I have found many pretty blankets in thrift stores and buy them up and take them to the Center for Abused Children. They don't care if the blankets have been used before. They just care that they finally have something to keep them warm. I also buy sweaters, where knitted by hand or commercial, if they are in great condition and will keep a child warm, I am in!
> And, if you don't feel like you want to make gifts and give them then just don't do it. But, you can't give a gift and then tell the person "Oh by the way, you are not allowed to do anything with this when it has served it's purpose", oh well, I guess you could say "When finished with this blanket, please return to me or call me at Br549 and I will come and pick it up", but then I guess it would be sort of "jerky" of you to do that too!
> A child will become attached to a special blanket or doll or whatever and the others just stay looking brand new. That is the way of life. The child won't allow you to trade him or give him another while you wash his/hers. You will be letting yourself in for an hour of constant screaming in a lot of those cases. So what do you want these people that you Give and item to, to do with it????


I find it once again odd that someone can't state how they feel a comment has come across.

Don't look for trouble where there was none meant.

Maybe I am just not use to how some things come across and there are many others here who feel the same way.

It was just my opinion, you can agree or disagree, but I am starting to find it odd that you have posted not only on this post but others I have commented on, and didn't realize I was looking for trouble by stating my opinion.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I have made quilts, and more recently knitted blankets, for my nephews and nieces. The only thing I have ever said about them being passed on is that if there's another baby in the family to please offer it to that one first.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

I like to think of the folks who shop at the store. Perhaps they can't afford a nice new handmade thing, or they don't have anybody to give them these things, or they knit or crochet but can't afford the price of the yarn to make it. This would be a godsend to them, a beautiful handmade thing that they can give their child that they otherwise couldn't get.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> 
> If you make something as a gift for someone, you have to learn to give it away with no strings attached, or it's not a gift.
> 
> Ever see The Wedding Dress?


Your words struck home! Many thanks for all and 'No, I haven't seen The Wedding Dress.' Can you enlighten?


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

When my grandson was born we were surprised to have one Sister pop into the NICU to ask could they have some of those clothes that had been donated. A lady had arrived with no baby clothes whatsoever. This was at a private hospital. There is a need at every maternity ward for clothes and blankets.

I'm not judging, I'm just aware that this is the best place to donate unwanted tiny clothes.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Bravo! Well said, you made all the right points and covered all aspects and scenarios. BTW, my oldest child is adopted and we always told her she was "especially chosen" for our family! That child is now a mother herself.
A gift is just that, it's given with no strings attached.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I give lots of knitted/crocheted small blankets to my favourite charity (animal sanctuary/rescue/rehome)... animals come a long way down the list of "who to donate to".... infants, elderly/needy, and diseases research are the favourite charities... oh and injured military. All excellent causes, and all worth supporting. Just saying that animal charitiess come way down the list, or way down in anybody's thoughts....

My favourite animal charity (mentioned above) is in England, and anyone who is interested can look at: www.lordwhisky.co.uk 

thank you.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I do not think that anyone meant to be "nasty" in stating their opinions. I think sometimes it is hard to understand the Written (underline Written) word. You are not able to see the facial expressions and the eyes when things are said in honest feeling (feelings have no morals, they are what they are, not right or wrong..just feelings). We need to remember these are written words and don't always portray the true feelings and meanings of a post. Don't look for trouble where there was none meant. I don't think one person has said anything out of line. That being said I have found many pretty blankets in thrift stores and buy them up and take them to the Center for Abused Children. They don't care if the blankets have been used before. They just care that they finally have something to keep them warm. I also buy sweaters, where knitted by hand or commercial, if they are in great condition and will keep a child warm, I am in!
> And, if you don't feel like you want to make gifts and give them then just don't do it. But, you can't give a gift and then tell the person "Oh by the way, you are not allowed to do anything with this when it has served it's purpose", oh well, I guess you could say "When finished with this blanket, please return to me or call me at Br549 and I will come and pick it up", but then I guess it would be sort of "jerky" of you to do that too!
> A child will become attached to a special blanket or doll or whatever and the others just stay looking brand new. That is the way of life. The child won't allow you to trade him or give him another while you wash his/hers. You will be letting yourself in for an hour of constant screaming in a lot of those cases. So what do you want these people that you Give and item to, to do with it????


As always DonnieK you are very wise. My son had the most beautiful baby clothes knitted for him by his grandma but as he was a hulk and in 3 month clothes at 4 weeks and 6 month at just over 12 weeks they were hardly worn and had to be passed on.Same things happened with my grea nephew. He's five and the sweater I'm knitting him is 8-9 year old. And I'm knitting fast in case he beats me.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> As I was walking the resell shop, looking for interesting things. I passed the baby section. What I saw was a pile of lovingly made crocheted/knitted baby blankets-probably made by someone's mother/grandmother. They looked so sad with no baby to wrap in and love. It made me think twice about making a blanket for a new baby if it's going to end up on a pile for $4-5 each. What do you think?


What I think when I see that is that some old lady (just like me) had a stack of baby blankets made and had not yet gifted them when she died.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would have bought them and taken them to shelter's, hospital ect. But first call and see if there was a need for them.


That was my first thought. 
Also the fire department or Red Cross can use them for families who end up homeless do to a fire.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I love finding hand made items in thrift stores. Sweaters or blankets, whatever. I've never thought that someone carelessly/thoughtlessly gave them to the thrift stores.

The saying, "what goes around, comes around" and "pay it forward" applies here. The item was made with love for someone. That someone used the item with love. When the item was no longer needed/useful, due to whatever reason, it was passed on. Either to someone they know, to a thrift store, or a homeless shelter. The love the item was made with is being passed on.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Great positive thinking!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> The money from this "resell" shop goes to a homeless shelter. I would think that would be a better use of these blankets to give them to the homeless rather than sell them.


I know there are some situations where people with babies end up homeless, however....

Giving a baby blanket to a homeless person might help to keep them a little warm, but more likely, the blanket would get soiled quickly, lost, or otherwise discarded. But, the cash from selling it could buy food to provide a few meals; the cash could go toward beds in a shelter; it could go towards basic clothing like socks and underwear....


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> 
> Ever see The Wedding Dress?


What is "The Wedding Dress"?


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I see handmade knitted and crocheted afghans in our thrift shop all the time. Makes me sad that the thought and effort, if not the finished product (some are rather awful), aren't highly valued. But at $3 each, I know someone will appreciate them for their warmth this frigid winter.


----------



## StaceyK (Aug 2, 2013)

To Tatesgirl:

The Wedding Dress movie is a story about the travels of a wedding dress as it passes in the hands of several people. It was made in 2001 and I guess you can catch re-runs on tv or rent it. It was a fun to watch how the dress changes hands and no one really knows where it came from- or where it was going to end up.

Someone wrote this blurb about it:

Somehow I was quite sure Id like this movie. It seemed romantic and fun. And I did love it. I thought it seemed strange that after one business trip he found the love of his life and proposed to her. Thankfully he soon realises that all the stories she had told that showed her in such a favorable lights in his eyes was just lies  so he dumps her. Good riddance.

Unfortunately for him he had already lost his assistant  who was head over heels in love with him  during this brief interlude. He had also received a wedding dress his aunt made for her wedding, but as the groom was killed in the war she never married.

His car was stolen by a young insecure, goofy guy who is trying to impress his girlfriend. She wants him to get a job  a car and propose in a romantic way. So his mission is clear. But when he is driving the car and taking down the window the wind makes the dress fly up and in the way so he ends up in an accident. He flees the scene  and a elderly cab driver takes the dress to his substitute daughter who is marrying. Thats the first couple who ends up married  but not in the dress.

The dress ends up in dry cleaner to be left for some charity auction with the theme wedding dresses. However the clumsy cleaner messes up and send the dress to a bride to be instead, and her dress to the hospital. Her father rushes to the person collecting the dress and meets Maddy  about to be divorced from her unfaithful husband. And there are some sparkles! 

The dress is sent on, not sure where it was supposed to end up but it came to an excentric artist instead, due to a mix up by the messenger. An artist who is feuding with her neighbor for twenty years. But they actually like each other and fight because of this. So when he thinks she is marrying in the dress he tries to get on her good side.

Her daughter comes visiting and it is Travis' (Neil Patrick Harris) assistant. She recognize the dress and fixes it up again  and then returns it to Travis. She finds out he is not married and they marry instead.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

elbev said:


> oh I am so glad I am not the only one though in my case it was a very large bag of new cross stitch kits, yarns and UFO's that got put in the van for the dump instead of the car for moving house. I cried when I discovered it a week later!


And mine was a box of pattern magazines. I never did find out what happened to them, only that after the move they were gone. A case of someone thinking - old magazines, must be junk! I lost a lot of patterns that I had loved and knitted more than once. :thumbdown:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I am always going to the resale shops because you never know what you may find. One man's trash is another's treasure.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

weaver1510 said:


> The money from this "resell" shop goes to a homeless shelter. I would think that would be a better use of these blankets to give them to the homeless rather than sell them.


yep, I agree! I found a quilted baby blanket, very well made, and I bought it! if I had seen homemade blankets and I could afford to buy them, I would have. Our food shelter/clothing place in town could use them


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Gee, all I intended to do was express the feeling of being sad at the discarded blankets-no political/social/ comments or thoughts. I don't know what was read into my words. I certainly didn't intend anything else.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jan 27, 14 08:39:33


weaver1510 said:


> Gee, all I intended to do was express the feeling of being sad at the discarded blankets-no political/social/ comments or thoughts.
> I don't know what was read into my words.
> I certainly didn't intend anything else.


Well, it could be because of this.....
Jan 26, 14 13:08:43


weaver1510 said:


> As I was walking the resell shop, looking for interesting things. I passed the baby section.
> What I saw was a pile of lovingly made crocheted/knitted baby blankets-probably made by someone's mother/grandmother.
> They looked so sad with no baby to wrap in and love.
> *It made me think twice about making a blanket for a new baby if it's going to end up on a pile for $4-5 each.
> What do you think?*


And this....
Jan 26, 14 13:13:35


weaver1510 said:


> The money from this "resell" shop goes to a homeless shelter.
> *I would think that would be a better use of these blankets to give them to the homeless rather than sell them.*


Others have explained that some shops takes the monies from the sales and gives back to the community/homeless in other aspects of need like food and a bed.
If an organization has 1,000 blankets and 100 of them are just tooooo much.....
Wouldn't you rather see the organization sell the 100 that is not needed and use the proceeds to purchase what is Immediately Needed, 
rather than the 100 blankets being in a storage room for who knows how long.


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

Our church makes up baby kits for new moms world wide. We use thrift shop, yard sale items and new things we knit and crochet and purchase. Each kit contains a blanket, receiving blankets, sleepers and a sweater. Jan


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> 
> The one thing you may never know is the history of how it got there. Perhaps the person who donated it was overwhelmed with someone's passing and felt that it would be the right thing to do. Perhaps someone lost a child and couldn't bear to look at the articles of knitting any longer as constant reminders. There could be a zillion reasons why some really great examples of knitting end up at a thrift store and in a knitter's opinion, the 'wrong' place.
> 
> ...


It is so nice to see all the different replies people make but I think yours was truly very thought provoking. I have to agree with you and I would give people the benefit of doubt and think their intentions on giving it to a thrift shop was to give someone else a chance to enjoy a beautiful handmade gift that they could no longer use. Thanks for taking the time to give us all some food for thought. Nicely said!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> Gee, all I intended to do was express the feeling of being sad at the discarded blankets-no political/social/ comments or thoughts. I don't know what was read into my words. I certainly didn't intend anything else.


You are fine. Don't feel bad. In America we have freedom of speech. Not everyone thinks the same, and we have a right to express our feelings.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

weaver1510 said:


> As I was walking the resell shop, looking for interesting things. I passed the baby section. What I saw was a pile of lovingly made crocheted/knitted baby blankets-probably made by someone's mother/grandmother. They looked so sad with no baby to wrap in and love. It made me think twice about making a blanket for a new baby if it's going to end up on a pile for $4-5 each. What do you think?


I had a friend bring me four gorgeous handmade baby blankets and ask me if I could somehow put them together to make one blanket large enough to become useful again. Her last baby had rapidly become a toddler and she could not bear to get rid of the beautiful handmade blankets they had been given. Ever since that time the smallest baby blanket I make is what I call Mommy and Me size. Large enough to cover Mommy and Baby for those late night feedings and still be useful after the baby is not a baby anymore. Blankets a baby can grow into instead of out of. True they are the size of a small throw but so worth the extra work.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

In the thrift shop where I work we sometimes get in beautiful handmade items, finished and unfinished. Quite often they were the work of someone who has passed away and the family members were understandably too stressed to deal with these things. I try to bring any of the unfinished items home, finish them and take them back to the shop for sale.
It makes me feel better about such things to know that someone who can't afford regular priced things will have something beautiful for a new baby, and will appreciate it.
A friend of mine once bought three new baby blankets at a resale shop and donated them to the local women's shelter, who are always grateful for things like this.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> The money from this "resell" shop goes to a homeless shelter. I would think that would be a better use of these blankets to give them to the homeless rather than sell them.


There is a similar shop here where I live. The prices are too low on everything, in my opinion....but they are more interested in selling things than having them sit in the shop for a long time. There are all sorts of retailers that operate this way. I very much appreciate that I can buy yarn and fabric there, in odd leftover bits most of the time, for next to nothing. Most of the items I make these days are donated to charities, so this helps me tremendously. There are all sorts of sweaters, hats and quilts that I can use these yarns and fabrics to make. I am not one of those who throw together any colors, I'm very picky about what goes with what, and insist that the finished item be good enough to be a gift to a relative or friend.

I have purchased items at this store from time to time to pass along to someone else. As others have posted already, I would probably have done this with the blankets you saw. Yes, it is sad to see these things sold for so little, but perhaps someone who has very little money will love and appreciate them. I have benefited many times from thrift store purchases, so I don't feel so bad about the low prices any more.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I was a young mom (1975) you could buy these in the drug store for less than $5.00 so don't dispare they could of been machine made... I do agree that they should be used and loved and these resell shops sell to people trying to make ends meet so at some point a new mom will pick up a few and it is good that they are there for them..


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Ma Kitty said:


> Sometimes people downsize and just don't realize the value of hand made items. I was saving a box of hand made baby things and during a move my DH took some things to the dump. Let's not talk about that!


NO! That's a sin! Lol


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

it could be that some handmade items are donated to those who could use them, and some are sold to raise money for the shelter or wherever. people have to be creative to get the money they need to support these places. they can't always depend on outright donations. and there are folks who would prefer buy items for a worthy cause rather than just donate outright.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

weaver1510 said:


> As I was walking the resell shop, looking for interesting things. I passed the baby section. What I saw was a pile of lovingly made crocheted/knitted baby blankets-probably made by someone's mother/grandmother. They looked so sad with no baby to wrap in and love. It made me think twice about making a blanket for a new baby if it's going to end up on a pile for $4-5 each. What do you think?


Sad true! But I hope that the resale shop is part charity atleast??? Did you ask?


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

StaceyK, I love the way you think and then share it in words. Priceless.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> 
> The one thing you may never know is the history of how it got there. Perhaps the person who donated it was overwhelmed with someone's passing and felt that it would be the right thing to do. Perhaps someone lost a child and couldn't bear to look at the articles of knitting any longer as constant reminders. There could be a zillion reasons why some really great examples of knitting end up at a thrift store and in a knitter's opinion, the 'wrong' place.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I would have bought them and taken them to shelter's, hospital ect. But first call and see if there was a need for them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

This really hit me . I just started my first baby blanket for my grandson and his wife who is having a little girl in March. Never even thought of finding one In a thrift shop..Iam sure it will not end up in a thrift shop but if it does so bet it. My daughter finds a lot of really good things at the thrift shops.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Stacy, What a great comment. One other point comes to mind to add to the general discussion. My guess is that once donated the thrift store has limited options--basically they have to offer it for sale--THEY can't give it away. If someone sees items and buys them to donate to a charity or shelter, etc. that is very generous of that person.



StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> 
> The one thing you may never know is the history of how it got there. Perhaps the person who donated it was overwhelmed with someone's passing and felt that it would be the right thing to do. Perhaps someone lost a child and couldn't bear to look at the articles of knitting any longer as constant reminders. There could be a zillion reasons why some really great examples of knitting end up at a thrift store and in a knitter's opinion, the 'wrong' place.
> 
> ...


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

well said.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would rather see my knitted item be donated to a thrift shop than thrown away or used for a dog blanket (as has happened to me). At least there will be some benefit from the sale of the item and someone bought it because they either loved it or wanted the yarn. Either way it is win, win


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> 
> The one thing you may never know is the history of how it got there. Perhaps the person who donated it was overwhelmed with someone's passing and felt that it would be the right thing to do. Perhaps someone lost a child and couldn't bear to look at the articles of knitting any longer as constant reminders. There could be a zillion reasons why some really great examples of knitting end up at a thrift store and in a knitter's opinion, the 'wrong' place.
> 
> ...


Well thought out and very well said
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Project Linus gives hospitalized children blankets to cuddle. The police in our county like to have such blankets to give to rescued children to calm them. The orphanage will be glad to give them away. My neice makes layette items for the ladies auxillary at her local hospital. They give them to poor women. I haven't asked the Salvation Army or the county social workers; but they may also be interested in such items.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

weaver1510 said:


> Gee, all I intended to do was express the feeling of being sad at the discarded blankets-no political/social/ comments or thoughts. I don't know what was read into my words. I certainly didn't intend anything else.


Thanks for introducing thought provoking topic (even unintentionally) Would be a very dull world if we all thought alike.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

OK the white flag is up. I'm sorry I went to the resale shop. I'm sorry I felt sad to see three baby blankets. I'm sorry if people assume that I thought that was bad. I'm sorry I just don't know the right answers to no longer needed blankets, and I'm sorry that some of you assumed I was stating an opinion on what should be done with the blankets. I'm sorry that I'm not smart enough to write words that will not be interpreted as something I didn't intend. And I apologize ahead of time if I've made a mistake here.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I've found that there are always going to be some who are looking for an argument. Also, some don't understand what is said esp. if they are in another country. That happened to me; I wrote something & a lady from another country really took me to task & even called me a couple of "names". I realized that she absolutely did not understand anything I had written. Ever since, I try to be more careful when I write something on this site.


weaver1510 said:


> Gee, all I intended to do was express the feeling of being sad at the discarded blankets-no political/social/ comments or thoughts. I don't know what was read into my words. I certainly didn't intend anything else.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

No need to apologize, you did NOTHING wrong.


weaver1510 said:


> OK the white flag is up. I'm sorry I went to the resale shop. I'm sorry I felt sad to see three baby blankets. I'm sorry if people assume that I thought that was bad. I'm sorry I just don't know the right answers to no longer needed blankets, and I'm sorry that some of you assumed I was stating an opinion on what should be done with the blankets. I'm sorry that I'm not smart enough to write words that will not be interpreted as something I didn't intend. And I apologize ahead of time if I've made a mistake here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> OK the white flag is up. I'm sorry I went to the resale shop. I'm sorry I felt sad to see three baby blankets. I'm sorry if people assume that I thought that was bad. I'm sorry I just don't know the right answers to no longer needed blankets, and I'm sorry that some of you assumed I was stating an opinion on what should be done with the blankets. I'm sorry that I'm not smart enough to write words that will not be interpreted as something I didn't intend. And I apologize ahead of time if I've made a mistake here.


Oh I am sorry if I hurt you in any way. I meant only to say that you could use them to help someone else. I do understand how you felt seeing all the work and love that went into something that has now been discarded. But if it bothers you you can use it to help others and in turn will see something good come from those blankets. Don't every stop saying how you feel and don't ever feel that you can't post on here. I did not mean in any way to disrespect you and how you felt.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> OK the white flag is up. I'm sorry I went to the resale shop. I'm sorry I felt sad to see three baby blankets. I'm sorry if people assume that I thought that was bad. I'm sorry I just don't know the right answers to no longer needed blankets, and I'm sorry that some of you assumed I was stating an opinion on what should be done with the blankets. I'm sorry that I'm not smart enough to write words that will not be interpreted as something I didn't intend. And I apologize ahead of time if I've made a mistake here.


Apology accepted even though I don't think you need to apologize It looks like you posted a "first thought" after seeing something that you did not expect to see. I would have no problem seeing something like that in a "thrift" store. Those thrift stores were the way that I clothed my children when they were growing up. I was very thankful that some people spent a lot of money on clothing and wore them only seldom. I cannot tell you how many beautiful articles of clothing I bought for my girls for a pittance of its original cost. Our posts only reflect our experiences - and certainly with the world wide members that we have, it is not surprising that we have such divergent thoughts and feelings.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

weaver1510 said:


> The money from this "resell" shop goes to a homeless shelter. I would think that would be a better use of these blankets to give them to the homeless rather than sell them.


Not all the money can go to the homeless shelter...they pay rent, electric, employees, etc. before anything goes to the shelter. 
When mothers have grown children...and not expecting any more babies...they usually have to give things away...giving to a homeless shelter might be a better choice than to the resale shop.
Jane


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

Exactly right. It is wonderful to find things a new baby can use, or new mother.


----------



## jharter (Jan 26, 2014)

I too have seen so many like new blankets, not just baby at the resell shops. Some seem to be new and I wonder if they were just recently given or if they just tucked them away to later give away. I also make quilts and it pains me terrible to be shopping and see an old quilt, knitted, quilted etc being used in the back of a car for a dog. To me this is just disrespectful. I am not in the position to have bought them but if anyone is, there is a great need somewhere I am sure. Sad, sad, sad 1 :thumbdown:


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Never think that your hand made item for a baby is not something the mother doesn't want. As many have said you/we don't know the circumstances about this stash. I'd buy them and pass them on to those in need due to fire or natural disaster or give them to the local police to use to wrap children in after an accident along with a small stuffed toy.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Ma Kitty said:


> Sometimes people downsize and just don't realize the value of hand made items. I was saving a box of hand made baby things and during a move my DH took some things to the dump. Let's not talk about that!


When my mother-in-law died there was a very large tablecloth and lots of doilies that were all Irish crochet. My sister-in-law didn't like them and put them in the estate sale. The night before the sale we went by to be sure there wasn't anything we wanted. We could have any of the things but their tagged price would be subtracted from our share of the estate.  I grabbed up all of the crocheted items, some Port Meirion dishes and some china tea cups. The table cloth was tagged with a $2.00 price tag, the doilies 25 cents, dishes and teacups from 50 cents to 1.00. When we tallied it up it was about $50.00. My husband's brother said that wasn't enough to bother subtracting from the estate owing us so we got that stuff free and clear. The table cloth had been crocheted by my mother-in-laws great-grandmother. My mother-in-law was 80 when she died so I estimate the table cloth and perhaps the doilies as well were at least 100 years old and probably older. They are in great shape and have a place of honor in my home.

If people don't like something, they do not honor the effort. Sad but true.


----------



## ShannyBrown (Mar 5, 2012)

Raybo said:


> If they were baby blankets they might not be appropriate for the homeless shelter. BUT think how great it might be if a poor mother who couldn't afford nice things for her baby found them and could afford the price in this shop. :thumbup:


This is the way I always feel when I see a nice homemade item at a resale or thrift shop. I just hope that it finds a good home with someone who will love it and appreciate it. Many low income families have no other source for warm clothes for their families. So it is good that they have such nice things to choose from.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree, many people don't see the value in homemade/handmade items.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I worked with homeless people for a while. Baby blankets are needed, they might have just had a new one born, or they may have family that had a new one born. There are more reasons why a homeless person/family would need a baby blanket. If you're homeless a baby blanket to pull over you on cold nights is so much better than having nothing to warm you. There are myriad reasons why a homeless shelter would be given baby blankets. Because we don't know, we should'nt worry about the reasons the baby blankets are there, only how we can help.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> OK the white flag is up. I'm sorry I went to the resale shop. I'm sorry I felt sad to see three baby blankets. I'm sorry if people assume that I thought that was bad. I'm sorry I just don't know the right answers to no longer needed blankets, and I'm sorry that some of you assumed I was stating an opinion on what should be done with the blankets. I'm sorry that I'm not smart enough to write words that will not be interpreted as something I didn't intend. And I apologize ahead of time if I've made a mistake here.


STOP IT! You did what you wanted and you posted it here. You have a RIGHT to do that. If someone misunderstands, it's on them, not you. I thought what you wrote was thoughtful and understood your feelings. Just because you didn't understand why the blankets would be there, doesn't make you an ogre! You have a right to your opinion and you were simply asking a question. KP is the right place to come. Now. No more apologies - OK?


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

gclemens said:


> My mother-in-law was 80 when she died so I estimate the table cloth and perhaps the doilies as well were at least 100 years old and probably older. They are in great shape and have a place of honor in my home.
> 
> If people don't like something, they do not honor the effort. Sad but true.


I LV your story! Thk goodness you were able to rescue family 'history'! I saved a few of my DH's grandmother's photo albums many years ago. There were many more but I didn't get the chance to take all of them before the rest were put into the boxes for her church's caretaker to share with church members, who of course would have no use for these personal items. He probably just disposed of them. My heart cries every time I think of the family history lost with those images, as I'm the historian on both sides of our families.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

domsmum said:


> Same things happened with my great nephew. He's five and the sweater I'm knitting him is 8-9 year old. And I'm knitting fast in case he beats me.


That happened to me too...I measured my grandson and made him a sweater. When I finished it, he had grown so much since the measuring that I had to take it back and add 3 inches to the body!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I homed in on the part about not having a baby lovingly nestled inside the blankets and took it that you were sad that maybe the babies did not make it to this world,----It made me weep as I have been in the same situation(x3) and could not face keeping the special blanky. I gave them to a second hand shop for another baby to be wrapped up in the love------ off to get my tissues !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

that is why I purchase baby blankets at the thrift store ....now loved by my Dachshunds. They do not chew up...as in my avatar. Good fur babies!



elbev said:


> that's why I now pray into the stitches for any future users of whatever I am making. sometimes there may be more than one


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

I totally relate to what you wrote. When I see them, I buy them and donate them. That way, some little baby will feel loved and some Grandmother, probably in heaven by now, will look down and smile.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would have bought them and taken them to shelter's, hospital ect. But first call and see if there was a need for them.


My exact thought when I read the original post.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

elbev said:


> oh I am so glad I am not the only one though in my case it was a very large bag of new cross stitch kits, yarns and UFO's that got put in the van for the dump instead of the car for moving house. I cried when I discovered it a week later!


Because of his limited appreciation for "craftiness", my DH has instructions that if I should go first, he is to put out a roadside sign "DOWNSIZING - FREE CRAFT SUPPLIES" w/ a table on the porch (so the ladies won't bother him) BEFORE he places a dumpster outside the door. He doesn't know where the resale places are and probably wouldn't make the effort to take stuff there anyway (yeah! he's kinda spoiled..... sigh ;o)


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> You asked, so I will say....
> And who are you to say that the item Has Not served a baby/infant well and the empty nester is now passing it along to the next.
> Not all people are hoarders.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Stacy, What a great comment. One other point comes to mind to add to the general discussion.* My guess is that once donated the thrift store has limited options--basically they have to offer it for sale--THEY can't give it away.*
> 
> I don't know what the laws are about this, but the charity I volunteer with can't give away or sell wedding gowns that have been given to them. They have limited use for this charity which is sad. If sold, they could raise a lot of much needed money for other items needed. If donated to another group, think of the good it would do for a bride who just couldn't go out and buy one at a store. We just have to do our best, I suppose.


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

I now know how to crochet but when my daughter was born 17 yrs ago I did not:-( I found a sweet ruffled crochet blanket for less than $2 I still have an she used it everyday during her babyhood! I still thank the heavens for the kind person who donated it so a poor mom could have something nice for her baby when I make things to sell give as gifts or donate once it leaves my hands I never think about it being mine, only of the love it brings even if for a short time!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> STOP IT! You did what you wanted and you posted it here. You have a RIGHT to do that. If someone misunderstands, it's on them, not you. I thought what you wrote was thoughtful and understood your feelings. Just because you didn't understand why the blankets would be there, doesn't make you an ogre! You have a right to your opinion and you were simply asking a question. KP is the right place to come. Now. No more apologies - OK?


KnitPicker- I agree with you 100%. No need for the original post to cause an apology. At least now, we can all appreciate the painful circumstances people find themselves in. I have found items in local thrift stores that made me gasp and wonder how it ended up there. It's even better if we can do something to help, like purchase the items to pass on to others or reuse ourselves. I think that's a great thing to do!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

robszombie said:


> I now know how to crochet but when my daughter was born 17 yrs ago I did not:-( I found a sweet ruffled crochet blanket for less than $2 I still have an she used it everyday during her babyhood! I still thank the heavens for the kind person who donated it so a poor mom could have something nice for her baby when I make things to sell give as gifts or donate once it leaves my hands I never think about it being mine, only of the love it brings even if for a short time!


Well said!


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

weaver1510 said:


> As I was walking the resell shop, looking for interesting things. I passed the baby section. What I saw was a pile of lovingly made crocheted/knitted baby blankets-probably made by someone's mother/grandmother. They looked so sad with no baby to wrap in and love. It made me think twice about making a blanket for a new baby if it's going to end up on a pile for $4-5 each. What do you think?


My oldest son came to me and ask if I would make a baby blanket for a friend of his. At the time I was busy and said I didn't know, that I would think about it. Shortly afterwards, my son was killed in an auto accident. I wanted to make sure that the person who he wanted the blanket for got it and set out to find out who it was. Well, my son was one of those people that to know him was to love him. It turned out that he had 5 friends who were expecting new additions to their families. So I ended up making 5 baby blankets! I explained to each of them that Brandon had asked me to do this before he passed and that I hoped they would enjoy the blankets. They were thrilled to have them! One mother has asked me to make a larger blanket that her son can use through childhood and college. She plans to put the baby blanket I made away for when her son has his own family some day.


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

this story is so beautiful, what a wonderful person you are! always know you are leaving an impresion with those loving acts you created! both for the babies and the families and anyone who heard this story! bless you


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

StaceyK I just wanted to tell you how much I love your outlook. You are so correct in what you say. In reality we own nothing....we are merely custodians while we are here. Thanks for making me smile

Blessed Be.....AG



StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> 
> The one thing you may never know is the history of how it got there. Perhaps the person who donated it was overwhelmed with someone's passing and felt that it would be the right thing to do. Perhaps someone lost a child and couldn't bear to look at the articles of knitting any longer as constant reminders. There could be a zillion reasons why some really great examples of knitting end up at a thrift store and in a knitter's opinion, the 'wrong' place.
> 
> ...


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

I am surprised by how many people(mainly my mom) who always ask if I am sad to see items go I am usually relived as I put alot of "artistic" time into some things and just need them out of my site before I add more flourishes!! I think y'all are all right in your own thoughts! saddness at seeing tiny things donated and joy at finding treasure it's all the nature of art, even a few pollacks have been found at yard sales;-)


----------



## Gresha (Jan 18, 2014)

If I want to knit a gift for someone I would do it if you know the person well enough you would know if they would appreciate the work besides you would know that you did domething special my first thought was that the baby had died how sad
I still have the shawls my husband's grandfather made for my twins. I will give then to the kids if they reach the point where they appreciate them
hey you could give it to the grandma to use at her house when the baby is there.


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

robszombie said:


> I am surprised by how many people(mainly my mom) who always ask if I am sad to see items go I am usually relived as I put alot of "artistic" time into some things and just need them out of my site before I add more flourishes!! I think y'all are all right in your own thoughts! saddness at seeing tiny things donated and joy at finding treasure it's all the nature of art, even a few pollacks have been found at yard sales;-)


that was supposed to say Pollock! darned auto correct!sry


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.

What a nice way to think of things Stacey K:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

weaver1510 said:


> As I was walking the resell shop, looking for interesting things. I passed the baby section. What I saw was a pile of lovingly made crocheted/knitted baby blankets-probably made by someone's mother/grandmother. They looked so sad with no baby to wrap in and love. It made me think twice about making a blanket for a new baby if it's going to end up on a pile for $4-5 each. What do you think?


your question is : what do you think? Probably won't like my answer but while reading so very many posts on people who get upset over resale items, unused items, unwanted items, my answer is : dont go to resale shops, don't make items for people unless requested, etc etc
Am I being critical ? well, maybe but please take time to read all these remarks and ask yourself, Is that me ?
I do crafts for the pleasure i get from them, I honestly don't care what people do with it, a gift is a gift, use it or give it away whatever. I've done my part.
just a sample of my "yankee" upbringing, tell it like it is.


----------



## Gresha (Jan 18, 2014)

:thumbup:
to the person who knits and gives for the pleasure of giving


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

this is exactly how I feel when I make something most people look at me like I've grown another head when I tell them,


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

weaver1510 said:


> OK the white flag is up. I'm sorry I went to the resale shop. I'm sorry I felt sad to see three baby blankets. I'm sorry if people assume that I thought that was bad. I'm sorry I just don't know the right answers to no longer needed blankets, and I'm sorry that some of you assumed I was stating an opinion on what should be done with the blankets. I'm sorry that I'm not smart enough to write words that will not be interpreted as something I didn't intend. And I apologize ahead of time if I've made a mistake here.


Sorry people made you feel sorry! You can't please them all. And never be sorry for going to a resale shop! It helps with recycling used items, the money goes to a good cause and best of all, you feel good when you find a wonderful item that makes you happy. Hope you have nice day and stay warm, safe and sound. Your weather is frightning!


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

robszombie said:


> this story is so beautiful, what a wonderful person you are! always know you are leaving an impresion with those loving acts you created! both for the babies and the families and anyone who heard this story! bless you


Thanks for your kind words! Bless your heart! I can only hope that those blankets will be put to good use when they are done with them. They were made with love and are an expression of my son's love for his friends.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I felt the same sorrow a few weeks ago at Goodwill. There on the shelf were a bunch of old framed photographs. These were portraits of children and family groups taken back in the 1960s or so. So sad to see them there.


----------



## Vshort (Apr 12, 2013)

I was one of those people that had to shop in a resale shop when my husband and I had little ones. Even though I have the skills and ability to make things, there were somethings that I did not have the money to buy the supplies for or the time. Resale shops for families in need are wonderful places because they give families that have limited incomes the opportunity to buy the things they may need but do not have the money to buy anywhere else. 
Recently, I found some prayer shawls that were beautifully done. They were still in the packaging and had the prayers still attached. They were very inexpensive so I bought them. I gave them to my Mother who absolutely loved them. She enjoys curling up in them to watch TV. You see we lost my father two years and she feels his loss deeply. The prayer shawls not only keep her warm but she finds comfort from the prayers that were said by the artisan that made them. The point I want to made is that the lovely prayer shawls found their way to someone who really needed them.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Ma Kitty said:


> Sometimes people downsize and just don't realize the value of hand made items. I was saving a box of hand made baby things and during a move my DH took some things to the dump. Let's not talk about that!


Bad Hubby, Bad Hubby


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I used to be a very accomplished seamstress and made myself lots of beautiful maternity clothes. I was a very small size. When through with them, I took them to a thrift store. They had a fit and said they were to good to sell there. I said, no, I want you to sell them cheap to someone who needs them. Would you believe they called to let me know the lady that came in was thrilled and overjoyed to find them and bought them all. She said she didn't think she would ever be lucky enough to find stuff to fit her and never at such cheap prices. I knew the young lady but never let on. But to this day, I'm thrilled to think of how much wear and enjoyment she got out of them So I would just think the same thing about the beautiful baby blankets. I'd assume they had been used lovingly and passed on so someone else could benefit.


----------



## Vshort (Apr 12, 2013)

I know what you mean. I have seen many family photos there as well. I sometimes wonder if the last family member has died and the house is cleaned out and what is salvageable is sent to the Goodwill. It is sad when that happens. On the other hand I knew of someone who's Mothers house was cleaned out before she could get home and she was devastated that everything was gone. Very sad.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> Sometimes people downsize and just don't realize the value of hand made items. I was saving a box of hand made baby things and during a move my DH took some things to the dump. Let's not talk about that!


Ouch! I bet that hurt! Did you forgive him?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

today I went with DH to the VA..Veterans Administration. In the waiting room saw three lap blankets. I thought about this discussion on KP this morning and asked how did they receive these....just donations the lady said... if they received more than needed they are sent to the VA hospitals. Always a need. VA has home/hospitals for vets.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Vshort said:


> I know what you mean. I have seen many family photos there as well. I sometimes wonder if the last family member has died and the house is cleaned out and what is salvageable is sent to the Goodwill. It is sad when that happens.
> 
> On the other hand I knew of someone who's Mothers house was cleaned out before she could get home and she was devastated that everything was gone. Very sad.


This reminds me an article I read in the paper.

Years ago when I was around 17 I had a boy friend whose Dad was a great cricketer. No I did not marry him but heard later that my boy friend had died of cancer at the young age of 36. Years later I heard that his mum had died, she was in her 80's and again later on his dad had died, he was in his 90's.

Now a few years ago I read in the paper that all the dad's trophies and personal scrapbooks of his cricketing career were found at the local tip.

I found this so sad, what happened. Why was the dad's trophies dumped at the tip. Of course it was none of my business. The guy who found them was looking for relatives of the owner of the trophies.

Does this mean that none of my boy friends relatives are still alive. I have often wondered. Yes I thought of phoning the newspaper and asking for the trophies but as I said none of my business, I am talking about a boy friend of 48 years ago.


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> Sometimes people downsize and just don't realize the value of hand made items. I was saving a box of hand made baby things and during a move my DH took some things to the dump. Let's not talk about that!


I can so relate to this and yes there are just some things we don't talk about :roll:


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Raybo said:


> If they were baby blankets they might not be appropriate for the homeless shelter. BUT think how great it might be if a poor mother who couldn't afford nice things for her baby found them and could afford the price in this shop. :thumbup:


There are family homeless shelters that would love such a donation..


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

One doesn't always realise the reasoning behind why or how things end up where they are. When clearing my mother's flat as she went into a care home, those removing the furniture etc. said that often they cleared houses where no-one seemed to care at all and all the photographs simply went into the rubbish. How very sad.

When my husband's aunt died we found an unfinished quilt - the hexagons were extremely small. I am not a quilter but appreciated the work involved. All the fabric to complete it was also there.
I asked a quilter friend to look at it and sought her advice on what we could do. 
She was just about to mount a quilting exhibition to raise funds for MS charity. 
The short answer is the quilt was put in the exhibition for all to see, and people could pay a small fee to guess how many patchwork pieces were in the quilt. 

The sum raised was amazing, and the person who won got the quilt to finish. Everyone gained something. I know my husband's aunt would have been thrilled at such a result.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Well said.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

When my Grandmother died, one of my aunts found an afghan that she had started, but was only about 1/4 of the way done. They were going to throw it out, but Mom got it (and the rest of the yarn) and sent it to me. I finished it. It's one of my most prized possessions.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

There's really no need to apologize. You really said nothing wrong. I know what personal feelings we all have of the love that's put into every stitch when were making something for a loved one and I think we might feel sometimes a little 'rejected' if we think something was given away and I don't know that anyone ever really gets over that even though we know deep down that it didn't mean anything personal. If we were all asked before something was 'donated' I'm sure that it would also be our choice to pass on the love that went into it to someone else, especially if they were in need, willingly and with our best wishes.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I just found a gorgeous hardanger placemat at the thrift store the other day for $2, fits perfectly on my mother's treadle machine. My daughter, who does hardanger has already put dibs on it when I no longer need it.
So no need to be sad about things priced cheaply if they go to someone who will appreciate them.


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

thanks for your reply! it made me google hardanger, I'd never heard of this before! the patterns are great, I am also a wood burning artist and they would look wonderful burned into a piece how lucky to find that $2 treasure;-)!!!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

My mom and I will buy hand made baby blankets at the thrift store if they are in new condition and underpriced. Also that's where I get my Christmas ornaments; you can tell that someone once loved that bag of special looking ornaments, and just because the grandma has passed-on and none of the kids were interested doesn't mean they won't go on to be appreciated on my tree.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I was browsing in a second hand shop, and saw a beautiful mint green crocheted afghan for a baby for $3.50! It looked like it had never been used! I thought..."seriously?" I bought it and put it away. If a baby comes along, I'll have a lovely gift for it...friend or family...it will still be an heirloom! I have no qualms about it! Someone's hands lovingly made this...they just didn't happen to be mine!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When my daughter had her first child it seem like everyone who knitted or crocheted gave her a blanket. Actually she didn't use them but she did keep the smaller ones for the car.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Why was that Grandmann. Didn't she like them. Just wondering.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Why was that Grandmann. Didn't she like them. Just wondering.


The Mothers of today are told not to cover the babies until they can roll over. She also, doesn't like any yarn that is fuzzy. When the baby got older she used hand made baby quilts.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for answering.

I'm with her on the fuzzy wool, even I don't like wearing it, all that fluff gets up my nose.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing. Our center needs things for unplanned pregnancies and also for moms or families who have very young children but are in financial trouble. Things there are definitely used.



BMFleming said:


> We have a pregnancy resource center here. I making things for it. They give them to young gals who have unplanned pregnancies and need help. Maybe there is one in your town.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

when my mother died there were a lot of unfinished projects. one was a quilt. NO ONE i knew quilted. i wrapped it up in a clear bag and gave it to a 'Goodwill' store. a couple of weeks later i went back to look at things,the cashier remembered me, and told me a lady bought the "quilt",sewed it up,sold it for BIG bucks, and donated the money back to 'Goodwill'. mother also made 6 afghans that no one else needed. we ALL agreed that it would be better to donate them ,than them gathering dust not needed. the donation center appreciated them very much. they said they would sell very fast and the money from them would be put to very good use. any which way you say it, anything is appreciated by every one. whether free or buying for next to nothing. EVERYONE gets something out of it. usually when i find something OR when it is given to me, i give it to a homeless shelter. they are always looking for something they don't have to spend$$ on because the $$ goes to something you can't make,,,underwear,soap,deods,combs,etc. don't think someone didn't appreciate it....someone just couldn't use it any more and decided that maybe someone else could!!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

So sorry, but I'm wondering how many copyrights might have been violated - of course the person that donated them might not have realized that.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Judy M said:


> So sorry, but I'm wondering how many copyrights might have been violated - of course the person that donated them might not have realized that.


i'm not quite sure but since there weren't any patterns involved,there shouldn't be any copyrights involved. there is only the items themselves, otherwise we would ALL be in trouble. someone else who knows more about this, will most likely comment.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

albie said:


> i'm not quite sure but since there weren't any patterns involved,there shouldn't be any copyrights involved. there is only the items themselves, otherwise we would ALL be in trouble. someone else who knows more about this, will most likely comment.


It seems to me that this has come up before. As I understand it, if I make a baby quilt (for example) using fabric with licensed characters....and I give it to someone who uses it and then sells it, as long as the item has been used, it is not a copyright infringement. The problem is if I sell the quilt as a new item, that would be a copyright infringement unless I got permission from the license holder.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

StaceyK said:


> You can speculate until the cows come home. You can be judgemental.
> 
> The one thing you may never know is the history of how it got there. Perhaps the person who donated it was overwhelmed with someone's passing and felt that it would be the right thing to do. Perhaps someone lost a child and couldn't bear to look at the articles of knitting any longer as constant reminders. There could be a zillion reasons why some really great examples of knitting end up at a thrift store and in a knitter's opinion, the 'wrong' place.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

